# something wrong with my cichlids not sure what is it



## conceptxp (May 14, 2012)

I have a cichlids I am not sure what is wrong.

it is growing some black spot near the rear close to the tail area.


water test is fine. please see picture.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

It's really hard to see, so I can't honestly guess what's wrong. I could throw out ideas that would be scary or that would be encouraging, and each would have equal value. It's unlikely to be anything you can do anything about, if it's even a problem. I think you're at the wait and see stage.


----------



## Crazy (Mar 1, 2012)

Well the picture isn't high enough quality to see much, so you may want to try to get a better one for a positive ID. But is the fish displaying any unusual symptoms like flashing, lack of balance, off appitite?


----------



## conceptxp (May 14, 2012)

CrazyMFFM said:


> Well the picture isn't high enough quality to see much, so you may want to try to get a better one for a positive ID. But is the fish displaying any unusual symptoms like flashing, lack of balance, off appitite?




Hope this picture is better. They do eat when I put flakes inside.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Is it the only fish with a mark?


----------



## conceptxp (May 14, 2012)

snail said:


> Is it the only fish with a mark?




Yes, the black line mark is getting longer and longer... not sure if its water issue or food issue...


----------

